# Where to get fuses for my Chauvet 1300



## Zim (Sep 25, 2009)

it appears that the 13A 250V glass fuse on my chauvet is blown. It is interesting that the fuse doesn't appear to be burned out, but it definitely isn't carrying current (tested with multimeter continuity test.)

Unfortunately, i can't seem to find a fuse that looks just like the one I have.

I've searched Mouser and DigiKey. They both seem to have compatible ceramic fuses...but I kind of like the convenience of SEEING the fuse. Plus, I'm not sure if there is any other real difference between glass and ceramic.

I am also probably just screwing up my searches in those tools.

Has anyone found were to purchase these darned fuses?

Thanks
Zim


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#fuses/=pqge7d

There is no difference between glass and ceramic fuses as long as the amperage rating is the same.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I would go up to a 15A. 13A seems a wee low for an 1800, it probably went on the start-up amp draw.


----------

